# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Nhận Đặt Làm và Gia Công Các Loại Nón Mũ Thời Trang Giá Rẻ

## thoitrangnon

Thời Buổi Bão Giá, Mình Lang Thang trên các Shop Chuyên bán về các loại mũ nón thì thấy giá bán khá là chát , khoảng 100-500k 1 cái nón tùy loại
Thời Trang Mũ Nón
Bạn có nhu cầu về Nón Mũ , Đặt Nón Cho Trường dịp trại xuân,logo công ty,cty du lịch , hay bạn muốn đặt nón về bán lẻ .
Nếu bạn cần có nhu cầu mua nón số lượng lớn ( minium 50 cai ) thì xin hãy liên lạc với chúng tôi theo số dt sau
*số dt : 0932019598 ( Mr Tuấn )* 
Đặt Càng nhiều giá càng rẻ
Chúng tôi sẽ cung cấp cho bạn tất cả các mẫu đang được ưa chuộng Hiện Nay với giá cả hợp lý .
Chúng tôi sẽ khai trương *Shop bán nón* trong thời gian sớm nhất
Và cũng xin dc giới thiệu quy trình làm nón bao gồm :

+ thiết kễ mẫu và kiểu dáng nón.

+ mua vải về gia công.

+đóng gói sản phẩm.

Các quy trình tuy đơn giản nhưng trong đó có rất nhều khâu khác nhau, Với đội ngũ tay nghề cao , Chúng tôi có thể đáp ứng bất kì tiêu chuẩn của khách hàng !

Do quy trình nhiều và phức tạp , Chúng tôi sẽ cố gắng tiết kiệm chi phí thấp nhất cho các bạn

Các mẫu đang ưa chuộng hiện nay :

    * các loại nón couple ( nón cặp, *mũ đôi* – mũ tình yêu )
    * Loại mặt hàng xuất khẩu
    **Nón Lưỡi Trai*
    **Nón Lưới* ( loại này cũng đang rất HOT )
ngoài ra còn có các loại nón khác như :

*nón kết*
*nón thể thao*
*nón hàn quốc*
*Nón kết nike và Adidas*


Xin Cảm Ơn !

----------

